
hash.ai - tosh
https://hash.ai/
======
benjismith
Looks very interesting. Though I would love to see a few sample simulations to
get a better idea of what's possible...

------
zenexer
This was re-posted 9 hours later and received significantly more attention:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21728776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21728776)

